# Is 62F too cold for cigars?



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

So after a week the wineador is holding a a solid 63-64% RH but the temps are sitting at 63F on the bottom and 62F on the top. Is this too cold? Call it professional curiosity and maybe a little concern.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think so. My humi is in my basement and it's between 59-65 depending on the time of year


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

I dont think it is. If anything just dry box the smoke for a few hours and let it warm up to room temp.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

perfect range


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

I was wondering this too... with my Edgestar set on the highest level, I've never seen it go over 65 tops. Usually down in the 62-63 range.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the info. I shall leave my wineador to its own devices as it seems to have everything under control


----------



## wildturkey (May 10, 2011)

Good deal. From what I have read here it sounds like the over 75 deg range is the problem


----------



## dswoishii (Oct 7, 2007)

Good to hear mine sometimes drops below 60 in the winter.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The temp's not problematic, but the incumbent humidity issue is. At that temperature, the likeliness that you'll have uncontrollable swings in Rh are compounded. Watch your RH very closely. You're better off at 66-70*.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Gotta agree with Don here ( as usual, he knows his shit)


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Don,
I have been keeping a log of my RH and temps and it seems like I have about 2 points of movement in the RH. However, when I unplug the wineador is when things get a little wonky. I'm thinking I may have a little more work to do in the media department. Thank you for the input. I'll keep everyone posted :tu


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Get a Ranco, or Johnson Controls temperature contoller. Set it to 69-71*. Problems solved.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

That might be an option. I assume everyone uses the Ranco ETC-111000?

EDIT: Just found the pre-wired ETC-111000-000. Gonna pull the trigger on that!


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> The temp's not problematic, but the incumbent humidity issue is. At that temperature, the likeliness that you'll have uncontrollable swings in Rh are compounded. Watch your RH very closely. You're better off at 66-70*.


Plus 1 on Don's advice....


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Get a Ranco, or Johnson Controls temperature contoller. Set it to 69-71*. Problems solved.


amen... for those that are the DIY type, however:

over on one of the homebrewing forums, i put together this thread about building a temp controller that will end up costing you less than a ranco or johnson.. but of course, you have to build it.

well, i guess i can't post links yet, but if you go to homebrewtalk dot com and search for 'ebay aquarium temp controller build', you will find it. it's in the DIY section of that forum.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wait long enough and I'd bet dollars to donuts that Avallo will solve this problem...


Just sayin' ;-)


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Andrew,
Very cool build. There isn't anything I won't fiddle with except elctricity  I'm a plug and play guy in that department!


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is a great thread- I've been looking for an answer on this temp question as well- I am wondering what manufacturer you have (Edgestar, Vino Temp etc) and what are you using (HF, KL, or something electric)? I'm getting ready to set-up my wineador and like reading about "lessons-learned".


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Andrew,
Well, I'm running a Newair 280aw with 2 oust fans and 10.5 cups of Exqusicat litter. I pretty much mimicked falconman515's build to the letter. His build is very well documented and there is a link to my (less documented) build near the end. Hope that helps


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow- thanks for the clarification- I haven't read too many posts about KL fluctuating like that (I was under the impression that KL helped level fluxes out) ... I was hoping to avoid the Ranco route...


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

ajk170 said:


> Wow- thanks for the clarification- I haven't read too many posts about KL fluctuating like that (I was under the impression that KL helped level fluxes out) ... I was hoping to avoid the Ranco route...


KL and seasoned drawers (trays in my case) will help keep the RH swings in check but I'm not so sure how well it works at keeping temps stable. I would guess that since silica gel is able to absorb and release water it has lots of space in it at a nano level. This means air space so good insulating qualities but no heat absorption/retention qualities aka crappy at helping maintain temps. This is just my opinion based on some reading and maybe totally wrong!  YMMY


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

i hear ya... but honestly, it's about as easy as electricity gets... and the good part is that you don't have to worry about hooking anything up to live wires... but of course, when in doubt with electricity, don't mess with it!


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

I would think that keeping it cooler might have some benefit. At lower temperatures I would hypothesize that any changes in complexity would happen more slowly and enable the flavors to mature gradually over time. I would also think that at your temp your margin of safety is pretty good on an issue such as your power shutting off. At such a low temp the environment wouldn't change as quickly.


But hey my two cents is worth about what you paid me for it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

abhoe said:


> I would think that keeping it cooler might have some benefit. At lower temperatures I would hypothesize that any changes in complexity would happen more slowly and enable the flavors to mature gradually over time. I would also think that at your temp your margin of safety is pretty good on an issue such as your power shutting off. At such a low temp the environment wouldn't change as quickly.
> 
> But hey my two cents is worth about what you paid me for it.


Yeah, but at least in this case, you're absolutely correct 

Indeed, as temperatures drop, chemical reactions slow dramatically on a molecular level, since those reactions are mostly (completely, for our purposes) driven by heat.

What becomes problematic is the fact that most of us will never appreciate the effects of aging at low temperature, simply because most of us plan to smoke-up our stashes within a mere few years. The advantages of storage at low temperature can only be appreciated if measured in decades. If you're not planning on truly aging a cigar, you're better off with higher temps and higher humidity.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

In an effort to save on my heating bill, I routinely keep the temperature in my house between 62 and 64 degrees. Luckily, I'm not a 90 pound weakling, I carry enough body fat to keep me warm and toasty unless its REALLY cold outside. The temp in my humidor is about the same as the room temperature in my house. However, I keep a close eye on the RH level in my humidor. Typically, its between 68 to 70 RH. The air is drier in the winter so I add a little Propylene Glycol to my humidifiers in my humidor when I see the RH begin to drop. I make sure I have enough distilled water and top it off with solution; I check it everyday. Having a glass top humidor with a digital hygrometer does have its advantages. I can check the Temp and RH without opening my humidor.


Cheers!


Mike T.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Your temps in the cooler are fine brother!

Mine stays at 62-65 degrees at all times.

High temps are the main issue really and that's why we have temperature regulated wine coolers for this one main purpose.

Not sure what your ambient temperatures are in your state/ town but during winter,, spring and fall (give or take a couple weeks in fall and spring when it's still warm) the cooler should remain off at all times anyway.

Your temps are good brother I wouldn't even worry about it.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

62 degrees is fine for smoking or storing  sure it may not be IDEAL, as don suggests, and is absolutely correct, but it's not harmful to the smokes. The one caveat would be in the summer if you are storing them at 62 then go outside to smoke and it's 90 degrees there may be some trouble with expansion with that rapid change (at least that's what I'm going to blame my problems last summer on)

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm off to enjoy a PSD#4 on this fine florida afternoon!


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldnt be worried about it..


----------



## AndrewB (Mar 2, 2012)

I am kind of in the same boat. I'd like to leave the wineador in the basement but with the cold weather it is only getting up to 59-ish. My plan is to see how much humidity I can get going at that temp and then go from there.


----------

